# 1950’s Indian bicycle made by Phillips in England with Cyclemaster



## JMbicycles (Aug 20, 2020)

Hi CABE,  

New to all of this but have an interesting find and opportunity to buy a motorized Indian bicycle. I have no clue on value and would appreciate any thoughts on it. I have attached photos and unfortunately, I don’t have any serial numbers which I know hinders the ability to properly value this greatly. 

Thank you


----------



## oquinn (Aug 21, 2020)

Killer Bad Ass .you gonna ride it?


----------



## Berini (Sep 19, 2020)

Nice find,  i guess it would bring around 600 Euro on the European mainland, not a clue what it would do around here.


----------



## Barto (Sep 21, 2020)

What a crazy cool bike...great find


----------



## JLF (Sep 21, 2020)

Very interesting bike!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## David Brown (Sep 22, 2020)

Had one of those Cyclemaster motors on a 1950,s.  CCM ballon bike about twenty years ago . I bought it on a trip to the UK and had it mailed back to Ontario. Put it on the bike and it started right up worked great.


----------



## kunzog (Sep 25, 2020)

looks just like the one I put together and sold several years ago.


----------



## Fastfreddy (Dec 19, 2020)

JMbicycles said:


> Hi CABE,
> 
> New to all of this but have an interesting find and opportunity to buy a motorized Indian bicycle. I have no clue on value and would appreciate any thoughts on it. I have attached photos and unfortunately, I don’t have any serial numbers which I know hinders the ability to properly value this greatly.
> 
> ...



J M Bicycles:
Re: Your Indian / Cyclemaster
Did you buy it ?   I have a Cyclemaster which I installed on a Triumph bicycle, and would be pleased to correspond with you. (see posting elsewhere)


----------



## oquinn (Dec 21, 2020)

I hope you ride that Bad Ass


----------



## Fastfreddy (Dec 21, 2020)

oquinn said:


> I hope you ride that Bad Ass



I have ridden it in the neighborhood, but only a few miles at a time while sorting it out. Hope to ride it farther when it gets warm.
Did you buy the one you found? If not, can you put me on to the person selling it?


----------



## Fastfreddy (Dec 21, 2020)




----------

